# Pineapple



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys - I did a quick search on here about this, but found conflicting answers.

Are hedgies able to have pineapple? I know it's pretty acidic, but can they have even a little bit? 

Thanks


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

I have read mixed reviews on whether or not pineapple is safe... I believe this site says it is not but other breeder websites say it is... I would also like to know


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

On the fruit & veggie list that's been compiled on here ( viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie ) pineapple is listed as a no-no, and I agree with this. Pineapple is the most acidic fruit I can think of, and I know it hurts my mouth when I eat too much. So I definitely wouldn't want to give it to a little hedgie.


----------

